

How is your resisting to Google asking to merge Google account with youtube? - MrBra

I am bringing it on.!
======
grandpoobah
I use this

[http://kwerty.com/YouTube-User-Guard/](http://kwerty.com/YouTube-User-Guard/)

It lets you use an entirely separate Google account souly for YouTube. You
sign in to YouTube once, click a button that says 'Stay signed in with this
account' and then you remain signed in to Youtube with that accout forever,
even while you sign in and out of other google accounts for other services.
Only downside is that it's for Chrome only.

------
bcn
[http://userscripts.org/scripts/source/153375.user.js](http://userscripts.org/scripts/source/153375.user.js)

------
informatimago
So far, I'm resisting. But it also means that I'm using youtube and google
LESS, and less often logged in. I willmrather delete my youtube account rather
then merging it with other accounts.

~~~
MrBra
you refer to greasemonkey script mentioned here? www.lessgoogle.com

------
ChrisClark
You know you can merge to a nickname now, right? A custom Google+ Page with
whatever name you want, completely unrelated from any real name profile.

~~~
MrBra
is this your final answer?

~~~
MrBra
It's me again. I answered like that because I thought you needed some time to
think on your answer. Why do you think are other people caring too about this
matter?

------
throwaway1979
I cussed. I swore. They wore me down and won :(

